# Emergent League in Ohio



## iliketexmex (Oct 29, 2016)

If you had not heard via other channels and are interested in getting involved, NICA is organizing in Ohio. Ohio Interscholastic Cycling League - #MoreKidsOnBikes


----------



## Fleas (Jan 19, 2006)

Thanks!

-F


----------



## iliketexmex (Oct 29, 2016)

Ok, in case you missed it, teams are forming in Ohio, volunteers for the fall are needed. Go to the website and sign up for what you can do


----------



## iliketexmex (Oct 29, 2016)

If you are in the Toledo area with kids interested to ride in the NICA league, sign up here: https://toledomtb.org/toledo-area-nica-league


----------



## DrDon (Sep 25, 2004)

There’s mountain biking in Toledo?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## iliketexmex (Oct 29, 2016)

There are some trails in Toledo and a lot of folks use them. It is pretty flat in Toledo but singletrack is still fun. We are not too far from some really good riding. Chelsea, Michigan is only an hour away, Mohican is two hours.


----------



## skinl19 (Jan 27, 2004)

The Michigan Scholastic Cycling Association (MiSCA) will be having one of its races in Adrian this year, not too far from Toledo. Check out the MiSCA league as they welcome racers from all over. MiSCA also has race categories for elementary school students. MiSCA race series


----------



## iliketexmex (Oct 29, 2016)

Is that organization affiliated with NICA? If not the insurance won’t cover the team. They only cover the team for NICA events. If it is NICA, we should talk.


----------



## iliketexmex (Oct 29, 2016)

There are 10 teams in Ohio so far, all over the state and registration only opened up two weeks ago. If you want to get involved check out Ohio NICA League.


----------



## skinl19 (Jan 27, 2004)

iliketexmex said:


> Is that organization affiliated with NICA? If not the insurance won't cover the team. They only cover the team for NICA events. If it is NICA, we should talk.


No, not with NICA. But if you register and pay the league fee with MiSCA they do have insurance. Race entries are extra. They expect over 500 kids at the races this year. Last year they had to cap the entries due to Covid and they ran the series as all time trials to help spread out the kids.


----------



## iliketexmex (Oct 29, 2016)

I will check it out. We are just getting organized. I have a couple folks who have stepped up to coach, I have some kids signed up to ride, so we will definitely have a team in NW Ohio


----------



## iliketexmex (Oct 29, 2016)

Practices are starting. New riders can be signed up throughout the season if you know any Ohio kids interested in riding. Check out Ohio Mountain Bike League: Teams


----------



## Sidney Porter (Sep 21, 2021)

I see that they have a JR high division. Does that start at 6th or 7th grade? My 5th grader just started riding this summer and has interest to be part of a team next year. 6th grade is jr high in our district. It looks like we have 2 teams in central Ohio. We also have a team that is 1st - 6th grade which leads me to believe jr starts in 7th for the purpose of the leagues


----------



## MTB_Underdog (Jul 8, 2020)

Sidney Porter said:


> I see that they have a JR high division. Does that start at 6th or 7th grade? My 5th grader just started riding this summer and has interest to be part of a team next year. 6th grade is jr high in our district. It looks like we have 2 teams in central Ohio. We also have a team that is 1st - 6th grade which leads me to believe jr starts in 7th for the purpose of the leagues


Can't speak to OH, but NC starts NICA in middle school, which is 6th grade.


----------



## iliketexmex (Oct 29, 2016)

Ohio is for 6th - 12th grades and I believe it is true nationwide for NICA leagues. I have a few 6th graders on my team in NW Ohio.


----------



## brex17 (Jan 31, 2019)

Utah is 7-12. Sixth grade is still elementary school here, so that's the cutoff. With 6,000 racers, four regions and two school divisions on top of the high school and Jr Devo spilt, adding another big chunk of kids would be tough.
But there are tons of sixth graders that are chomping at the bit for 7th grade every year.


----------



## Sidney Porter (Sep 21, 2021)

iliketexmex said:


> Ohio is for 6th - 12th grades and I believe it is true nationwide for NICA leagues. I have a few 6th graders on my team in NW Ohio.


 thanks


----------



## skinl19 (Jan 27, 2004)

The Michigan league will have a race close to the Ohio border again this year. MiSCA includes categories for elementary school students, and this year will switch to a two day race weekend to allow the elementary ages their own day of races on Saturday with the older students racing on Sunday. They had to put a cap on race registration last year because the league is growing so fast. Elementary ages are a big part of the reason for the growth. D&D Bicycles MiSCA Race Series | Michigan Scholastic Cycling


----------



## Old school dude (Sep 29, 2021)

DrDon said:


> There’s mountain biking in Toledo?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro





phantoj said:


> Little Crescent wrench if the kid's bikes are cheaper ones. Especially if they have nutted axles.


I learned some new today, apparently there is biking in told lol.



brex17 said:


> Utah is 7-12. Sixth grade is still elementary school here, so that's the cutoff. With 6,000 racers, four regions and two school divisions on top of the high school and Jr Devo spilt, adding another big chunk of kids would be tough.
> But there are tons of sixth graders that are chomping at the bit for 7th grade every year.


I've heard from the officials ucl that we're the biggest group with over 6,000 students. It's grown so much that we had for divisons and now have 6 coming up this new year. Crazy to think it's growing like that.


----------



## brex17 (Jan 31, 2019)

Yeah, we will have over 7000 this year, six regions and the three school divisions. The ranks of the 200 rider (9-12) teams are growing, it is quite crazy. Some of the 7-8 grade Devo teams are in the 150 range.


----------



## Old school dude (Sep 29, 2021)

Okay 7,000 lol. Soon will be 8,000.


----------



## brex17 (Jan 31, 2019)

Yeah. That's just the league forecast for this upcoming year. They were off for last year too. Might be closer to 8, never know. But will be very soon for sure.


----------

